# Chronic constipation- the worst episode of my life



## Luna12 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello there

I am new to forums but I thought it maybe a good idea since I could not make an appointment with my GP because they have a power cut today!!! I would be so grateful if I could pick some of your brains 

I have always suffered from constipation here and then and I remembered the occasional very unpleasant and painful relief but I don't think I have ever been longer than 20 minutes on the loo trying to evacuate...

But what happened to me yesterday was from another world. Here is a description. Apologies if it too "graphic"....

After 4 days or so without going to the toilet finally I had nature call yesterday, but after sitting down on the toilet for over 20 minutes nothing was happening, the motion was just sitting at the bottom of the rectum it seemed, problem is when I decided to give up, the stool hardly moved back in either, so I was pretty much stuck...I could stand up but I couldn't walk properly.... the whole episode lasted 1 hour and 20 minutes and at its worst I was sweating loads and felt sick and thought I was going to pass out.

i was feeling sometimes muscular convulsions/spams on the rectum trying to "kick it out" it was such a weird feeling. I was panicking because I was at work, and half way through the episode, when I was thinking I may faint, with the stool just at the end of the rectum but without moving in or out, I was thinking how embarrassing that would be if they had to call an ambulance.. 

At one of my worst moment I also stuck my little finger to see if I could "scoop" something out, that desperate I was. I couldn't but surprised me how hard the stool felt..

Anyways, with those spams and the odd pushing when I could bare it, it all came down eventually.... Problem is, my rectum really hurts today - there was a bit of bleeding- and I am scared to go to the loo again- I had a bit of an urged this morning and I ignore it, I know it is not good to do that...

So my questions are:


Are this type of episodes common and is there anything that would have helped right then, any quick softener on the market? 
Can I do to help "heal" my rectum?
I am tempted with an enema today- never used one but just bought one- are they dangerous?

Thank you in advance

Luna!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

HI Luna

so sorry for all your problems. and hopefully you can get in to see your GP soon to help with the bleeding and pain in your rectum. there are prescription medications, ointments to help with that. also over the counter ones. since you're in the uk i'm not sure of which kinds you have over there--the names etc--but i know they are available. and there is also a suppository called (in the usa) calmol that also helps soften stool a bit and ease it's passage out of the rectum.

and yes you can try an enema. often they bring relief. in the uk there is also a special enema system called peristeen which i've heard is very safe and effective. ask your doc--i think you need a special prescription for it. there's also another, similar enema system out there--qufora.

i just posted some ways to deal with constipation and also tests to help diagnose the cause of constipation in another thread:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/169601-ibs-c-what-helps/#entry910662

you especially might want to ask your doc about being tested for pelvic floor dysfunction or other outlet problems with a defecatory proctogram (see above link and google for more info). biofeedback/physical therapy can help with this.

some people find elevating your feet while on the toilet--putting them on a shoe box, footstool, overturned waste bin or even using a squatty potty--can help you pass stool without straining. elevating the feet straightens out the anorectal angle and allows for a more complete evacuation.

there some some meds out for constipation. constella (linaclotide or linzess as it's called in the usa) has helped people. and prucalopride ( resolor) is available in the uk for people with chronic constipation.

have you tried keeping your stool soft with an osmotic laxative like lactulose or miralax (i think miralax is called movicol in the uk) take it on a daily basis to prevent these hard back-ups you're getting from happening again. often you have to play around with the dosage a bit to get it right.

good luck. hope you can find some relief.


----------



## Kaylene Keesler (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi,

annie7 pretty much summed it up. If you are ever in that situation again I would recommend a saline enema or a glycerin suppository for the immediate relief, and the biggest thing is to stop the back up from happening in the first place with miralax or another stool softener. Once they start working for you, don't stop taking them! Just adjust the dose up or down depending on how you feel.

Good luck!


----------



## pip x (May 10, 2011)

Hi Luna I have been in this exact situation before now and also with the bleeding. I know exactly what you mean and what you are going through. I was also at work when this last happened and managed to walk home (luckily this job i was on was just round the corner from my home) feeling as though there was a rock with splinters of glass inside my rectum. I always keep some glycerin suppositories at home and after using one felt immediate relief from the constipation but suffered with a painful backside for the rest of that day. It did feel as though it was passing through my rectum into the anus and was then sucked back up again, and repeated this about 5 times. It obviously stretches and scratches the insides which is what causes the bleeding or causes hemorhoids. I have had both tears and internal and external hemorhoids in the past , i dont think these ever go and whenever i have severe constipation like that last episode it causes the bleeding. I suffer with alternating IBS but the diareah was the worst problem and my GP has given me amitriptyline of which i take 50mg each night. This controls the diareah but of course leaves me with severe constipation as the above episode. Ive tried fibergel which did not do very much and movicol which caused inflammation inside my anus. I am now on Lactulose 15ml morning and night. This helps as long as i remember to take it and if i miss just one dose i am in trouble again. I now always try to leave going to the bathroom until i actually feel the stool about to come out to avoid any straining or pushing as i really suffer afterwards. I can sit and strain until i get pains in my head and go dizzy otherwise and still do not go or i only pass a marble. I have also realised after a few years of this that the more relaxed i am which is very hard for me, the easier it is to 'go' properly. I have been so focused on my bowels for the past few years , checking everything, size, colour, shape, blood etc and the slightest difference or tiny spot of blood used to send me into sheer panic mode which just feeds the ibs and makes everything worse. Speak to your GP if you can, but also try the lactulose and have the suppositories close by for when needed. Let me know how you get on. x

Sorry another thought to help relieve the pain is anusol hc suppositories, the stronger ones behind the counter in the UK. I still have some inflammation 'down there' as my GP said yesterday (swollen blood vessels on the surface, obviously from the straining and overwiping) and still quite sore, she also suggested sudocrem might help.


----------

